# Which distro(s) are you using?



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2012)

I made this thread for a couple of reasons only, mainly:
-->to get an idea on how many users are using X distro?
-->to get the idea of how many users are using the distro that you are running so that you can ask/share problems/experiences with them
-->and to get latest happening about any distro

*To fellow members*: Do post any good piece of info that might help others too.There are many who are still new to *nix world (including me)....so it will surely help us all.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 7, 2012)

Arch - my primary OS.
Backtrack - for fun and learning.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2012)

Arch Linux - Primary distro
Ubuntu - Just kept it. I like the distro.
FreeBSD - Right now trying it.
OpenSUSE - On second PC with Xfce.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 8, 2012)

Ubuntu - I like it from the beginning, but now started avoiding it because of Unity.
Arch - Liking it nowadays
Linux Mint / Debian / Fedora / OpenSUSE / FreeBSD - Just trying them out..!!

BTW all are in VirtualBox


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 11, 2012)

Ubuntu .
Backtrack - have to give it a try.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2012)

PCLINUXOS for a long time. I love its central configuration *PCLINUXOS Control Center.*


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2012)

oops didnt mention my OS

currently running Fedora 16 (loving it of course)
before that Ubuntu


----------



## hellknight (Feb 11, 2012)

*Arch Linux* - Primary OS since September 2010, the month I installed it.
*FreeBSD* - On secondary HDDs first partition. Installed it this month
*CrunchBang, Fedora, Ubuntu, Mint* - On VirtualBox, to play with. Never updated.
*Debian & CentOS*:- On VirtualBox, to learn stuff. Updated once a month


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 11, 2012)

Debian Customized like replaced the window manager with lite one, removed lots of services that I don't use. I like things clean & simple.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm using Fedora 16,Linux Mint,openSUSE 12.1,Ubuntu-11.12 all in their 64-bit flavors.
Primary OS is Fedora 16,next very often I use is Linux Mint(LISA).
My personal opinion :- Linux Mint is far, far, better than Ubuntu.Especially, the *MATE* desktop is a breeze to work upon when compared to that of *UNITY* desktop environment.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2012)

I am not using any ATM, but when I would, I would use Ubuntu (and variants) and Fedora... so voted accordingly!


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2012)

Ubuntu forever.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Feb 14, 2012)

Linux Mint on one partition and on another partition Fedora.


----------



## Krow (Feb 14, 2012)

Mint forever.


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 14, 2012)

Currently using Fedora 16 Verne and openSUSE 12.1, may shift to Arch Linux in the near future.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 15, 2012)

kickass poll
I got Linux Mint on my Laptop, and Sabayon on my Desktop... both operating systems have survived several re-installations of xp/vista on the other partition and my parents are slowly becoming comfortable with Sabayon  

prefer to use JoliCloud on a USB tho for most reasons 

still an amateur, prefer to use the OS as is, without tinkering around too much ... met some professional Linux users (photo-editing, graphic design, video editing) many prefer either arch or gentoo


----------



## agyaat (Feb 15, 2012)

Puppy 5.25, on my 900 MHz/100MHzFSB PIII on D815EEA Board with 512 MB RAM.


XPsp3 and Puppy on the same HDD.


----------



## buddyram (Feb 15, 2012)

Ubuntu on VMWare and would give a try on Mint...

suggestion: can the Linux Mint be installed on vmware along with Ubuntu?


----------



## Alien (Feb 15, 2012)

Currently using Chakra on my lappy and am happy with it.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 18, 2012)

Gentoo & Plan9 babyyy!!


----------



## hellknight (Feb 19, 2012)

^^^woah... Plan 9.. review and screenshots ASAP!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

Ubuntu.
Also I wanna ask whats special about arch that many of our Open source freaks are using it ??


----------



## Neuron (Feb 19, 2012)

Not currently using any distros.But i had used Redhat,Fedora and Ubuntu.


----------



## Krow (Feb 19, 2012)

Poll has a problem. Linux Mint is also an Ubuntu variant.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2012)

Krow said:


> Poll has a problem. Linux Mint is also an Ubuntu variant.


Ubuntu is also a Debian.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess by Ubuntu and variants @OP means KUbuntu, XUbuntu, LUbuntu etc.


----------



## doom2010 (Feb 19, 2012)

Primary Ubuntu.
I am trying to use Fedora & Backtrack.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^^^woah... Plan 9.. review and screenshots ASAP!!!!



Lol I downloaded and ran this in Qemu and this is the result, interestingly it has a GUI and windowing system by default.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9GW63.png



Could do nothing in it though. No uname either... ;-(


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2012)

Ubuntu. Just for Android.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 19, 2012)

^^Nice.. LFC_Fan.. can you post the uname -a if it works over there?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^^Nice.. LFC_Fan.. can you post the uname -a if it works over there?



Well it didn't work, sadly. It's certainly not in /bin as the error showed.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ubuntu 11.10 - Primary OS & testing 12.04 alpha 3. 
Backtrack 5 - Secondary


----------



## Alien (Mar 9, 2012)

Recently installed Deepin Linux and it is pretty impressive. It is a Chinese distro based on Ubuntu/Debian and they have released an English version.


----------



## raj12345 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been using Ubuntu for a while, also intrested in trying openSuSE as soon as I get 12.2 version.


----------



## rooker (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all,

Im new here and this is my first post 

I use Chakra and love it.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2012)

easyLife | Fedora software management tool

good tool for newcomers


----------



## pramudit (May 12, 2012)

i use opensuse and sometimes android x-86...


----------



## digit.sh (May 12, 2012)

Used to use mandriva. Now Arch and only Arch.

Primary - ArchLinux KDE, installed on netbook and desktop. And guess what, my netbook is Arch only, it came with Win7 starter but i got rid of it

Ooops forgot to mention desktop has Mint12 installed for mom and dad.


----------



## vaithy (May 14, 2012)

That is tricky for me.. never stayed with single distro .. installing multible distros, now satisfied  with just TWO distro Linux mint 12 and ubuntu 12.04..except my EVDO connection problems and grub rescue after installtion, now it is freeze with' precise' so i stay with ubuntu..mint partition will be used for testing new Distros.. Pear linux come to mind..
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

latest distros from around the world 

Fedora 17
Fedora Project - Download Fedora and try it.

Ubuntu 12.04
Desktop | Ubuntu

Arch Linux
Arch Linux - Downloads
and its installation guide 
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_Guide

Linux Mint
Download - Linux Mint

OpenSUSE
software.opensuse.org: Download openSUSE 12.1

Mandriva
Mandriva Linux Downloads

Backtrack 
*www.backtrack-linux.org/downloads/

Chakra
*chakra-linux.org/get/

FreeBSD
*www.freebsd.org/where.html


----------



## tech_boy (Aug 20, 2012)

Only Ubuntu 11.10(With VLC+Pidgin+Wine). No Windows.


----------



## arka (Aug 26, 2012)

I am using kubuntu... and i am loving it....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 28, 2012)

My usage Ranking is:---->
*1.* Linux Mint-13 
                            >>*2.* Fedora-17          
                                                       >>*3.*openSUSE-12.1 
                                                                                      >> *4.*Mageia-2
                                                                                                               >>* 5.* Ubuntu-12.04(LTS)
All in their 64-bit/x86_64 ver. avatars.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 29, 2012)

Nowadays using mint.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ubuntu. Before Ubuntu came into existence was using red hat fedora


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 30, 2012)

1. PCLinuxOS So cool ice cubes are jealous » PCLinuxOS
2. Chakra The Chakra Project - Welcome


----------



## Renny (Sep 2, 2012)

Fedora 17 with Cinnamon.


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2012)

using Open Suse but thinking of jumping to Linux Mint


----------



## Renny (Sep 3, 2012)

Mint Cinnamon is awesome, but my idle CPU usage was always >15%, the process was cinnamon so switched to Fedora.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2012)

CentOS in my pendrive for studying RHEL.
btw will i get the option to save stuffs if i install it on virtual machine?


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ yes, store files on VM and using network file share you can get those files on the host OS.

@ Xccentricity - check this out :
Cinnamon 1.6 preview : Cinnamon


----------



## Renny (Sep 4, 2012)

^Looks pretty promising. Have you used MATE?


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2012)

^^ nope not yet but planning to do so as soon as I get some free time or else I'll wait for the final release buddy.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 6, 2012)

My first encounter with linux.. OpenSUSE, installed, but it was too complicated back then.. currently working with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS..
Plus I installed Edubuntu and Precise on all the PC's of my school..


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

I first started with Fedora 3 and then Open Suse and now on Mint  can't say why but I always feel uncomfortable with Ubuntu.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> I first started with Fedora 3 and then Open Suse and now on Mint  can't say why but I always feel uncomfortable with Ubuntu.



may be because user friendly Software center


----------



## Makx (Sep 16, 2012)

used ubuntu ,fedora and centOS, currently using Puppy Linux and don't know why but simply loving it


----------



## papul1993 (Sep 16, 2012)

Linux Mint


----------

